# what path are you using this winter?



## CR33P (Dec 7, 2014)

i like the winter but it always makes my town really ugly. especially the paths. i usually just get a plain white/black/gray path. what are you using?


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Dec 7, 2014)

http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/77145795077/mischacrossing-ice-brick-path-winters-almost
Im using that one. Sadly Winter is about to end in my town so I need to change to a pastel or spring path.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 8, 2014)

no paths. rather, natural paths.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 8, 2014)

These are the paths (Excluding the water) i'll be using. just only 3 days left until snow, but I'll be using the paths on the 10th.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm going to use a stepping stone qr code to dot around my town


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 8, 2014)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> I'm going to use a stepping stone qr code to dot around my town



http://mischacrossing.tumblr.com/post/76294394712/lilycovecrossing-steppin-stonesThis link will help. Get the QR code on the bottom-right!


----------



## 5ully (Dec 8, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> http://mischacrossing.tumblr.com/post/76294394712/lilycovecrossing-steppin-stonesThis link will help. Get the QR code on the bottom-right!



How do I get the path? I see nothing on the bottom right.. I might also be blind...


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 8, 2014)

I used to have seasonal paths, but I'm planning on using nookling's designed path. ; u ;  That way I'll have more room for other designs.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 8, 2014)

5ully said:


> How do I get the path? I see nothing on the bottom right.. I might also be blind...


Next to the Mossy Autumn and Mossy stones excluding the mossy spring stones you will find Frosty Winter Stones.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 8, 2014)

I use the same path year round because I'm too lazy to keep on changing it, lol. My path is pretty neutral though, so it looks okay in any season.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 8, 2014)

I use a brick road pattern so I just leave it. I also use a stone pattern for smaller paths .


----------



## biker (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm going to use the same as always. Too much work to change ;_;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

most likely this one once the snow comes, it's v cute.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Dec 9, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> most likely this one once the snow comes, it's v cute.



I'm using that one, and I have paths like it for all the seasons, so all I have to do is overwrite over the same spots and it automatically changes them for you.


----------



## Museic (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm using this one.


----------



## 5ully (Dec 10, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Next to the Mossy Autumn and Mossy stones excluding the mossy spring stones you will find Frosty Winter Stones.



But they seem small... Like my DS cant read the QR code


----------



## Luerna (Dec 10, 2014)

Museic said:


> View attachment 76926
> 
> I'm using this one.



I love this! Where did you get the qr?


----------



## StaleCupcake (Dec 12, 2014)

The one I'm currently using!


----------



## Museic (Dec 12, 2014)

Luerna said:


> I love this! Where did you get the qr?



Thanks! I made it myself, but it's very much inspired by the paths in this town --> http://talesfromflorence.tumblr.com
She has a couple QR's of that path, but not for winter, so i decided to make that one myself.


----------



## Libra (Dec 12, 2014)

5ully said:


> But they seem small... Like my DS cant read the QR code



Yeah, same here; I tried scanning the code but my DS keeps telling me it can't find it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 12, 2014)

Libra said:


> Yeah, same here; I tried scanning the code but my DS keeps telling me it can't find it.



My 3DS' camera turns all static-y and can't even produce an image when using the QR reader  it's so frustrating because I'm really tired of having the same path and some of these you guys have posted are just gorgeous. I'm so jealous I can't even change mine.


----------



## twilight_flash (Dec 12, 2014)

Since my town is supposed to be Venice in the new Silver Millennium (from Sailor Moon... So basically, it's Venice after Usagi becomes Neo Queen Serenity and rules the earth lol), my paths were designed after picture of Crystal Tokyo in the Sailor Moon: Another Story game. They're basically supposed to be paths of crystal bricks/tiles lined with sheets of crystal. I've been using this path all year round, but I find it looks best in the winter, which is great because I actually hate the winter season... lol;


----------



## Kitsuneko (Dec 12, 2014)

I created my own icy path a few month ago...  mostly because I was a bit anxious for snow to appear in ACNL for the first time.  I live in a city never snows, so it was pretty exciting for me when it finally hit.  Overall, I'm satisfied with how it looks and meshes well with the real snow around it.  Though, I guess I went overboard with being neat and making mostly edge/border tiles filling up my pattern slots.


----------



## silver_shroud (Dec 14, 2014)

I took a crack at designing a Christmas path of my own (while bedridden with a cold). Ta-da!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Dec 14, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> View attachment 76842
> 
> These are the paths (Excluding the water) i'll be using. just only 3 days left until snow, but I'll be using the paths on the 10th.



These are the ones I'm using as well!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-140.html

I'm using the blue path. I find it looks amazing with the snow on the ground. ^.^


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm using my frosty ice brick path that I made last year.


----------



## Volgann (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## useyourdrill (Dec 16, 2014)

Libra said:


> Yeah, same here; I tried scanning the code but my DS keeps telling me it can't find it.



I was desperate to find the snowy path as well, and I somehow stumbled upon one that would let me read the QR code. Here's a link:
http://oi41.tinypic.com/2lwkdqf.jpg

(Edited because I accidentally quoted the wrong person )


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 16, 2014)

I keep the same path all year long, which is this blue starry path to fit my cosmic theme. It actually looks way better in winter than any other season!


----------



## candiedapples (Dec 16, 2014)

Super cute path, silver_shroud!

I'm using the winter version of the petal path from the website Dolly Daydream. I've also got some water tiles from bibidesign and one that blends in with the circle snow on the ground. I love this season in-game!


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 16, 2014)

Museic said:


> Thanks! I made it myself, but it's very much inspired by the paths in this town --> http://talesfromflorence.tumblr.com
> She has a couple QR's of that path, but not for winter, so i decided to make that one myself.



It's so cute! Would you be willing to share?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 16, 2014)

The same ones I always use. If you want to see them, visit my DA. If you like them, see Wendell. I don't have the will to make QRs for them, it's much easier to just press a button.


----------



## danceonglitter (Dec 16, 2014)

I designed my path, it's pastel blues and it's fairly big bricks  it was orange for autumn/halloween, but now it's snowy I changed it to pastels because it looks a lot nicer in my opinion


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm using different flowers to make paths around my town


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm using this one!
http://fist-of-shark.tumblr.com/post/105256155778/im-a-bit-late-but-here-you-go-anyway-ill-be#notes

I made it myself, though I may have gone a bit overboard with the different tiles.


----------



## Museic (Dec 18, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> It's so cute! Would you be willing to share?



Sure, i have no time right now because i'm at work, but i'll upload the QR this weekend!


----------



## Libra (Dec 21, 2014)

useyourdrill said:


> I was desperate to find the snowy path as well, and I somehow stumbled upon one that would let me read the QR code. Here's a link:
> http://oi41.tinypic.com/2lwkdqf.jpg
> 
> (Edited because I accidentally quoted the wrong person )



Yes! That one worked! Thank you so much! <3


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm using the same path that I always use in my town. This is mostly due to me being lazy & also because I can never find another path that I'm satisfied with for more than a day.

There are so many beautiful path designs that I see but I'm just never satisfied with how they look in my town. ;;


----------



## Museic (Dec 21, 2014)

Museic said:


> Sure, i have no time right now because i'm at work, but i'll upload the QR this weekend!



Here they are


----------

